
How Ionic Builds on GitHub - jbrantly
http://blog.ionic.io/how-ionic-uses-github-better/
======
zcdziura
A very interesting read, thank you for posting! It's cool to see how the Ionic
team has worked around the limitations of Github's platform; stepped up and
built something useful, rather than complain about it! I like the work ethic.

One side thing that I did want to touch upon was their use of their Ionitron
bot to handle "dicey" situations when dealing with other users. Is it really
that big of deal telling folks on the internet potentially bad news? So their
Pull Request was denied/closed for some reason. Who the hell cares if they
throw a temper tantrum? They're nothing more than a username on the Web to the
rest of us. As long as the maintainers act with poise and integrity (and I've
no reason to think that the Ionic team doesn't do that already) then they'll
only be looked at in a favorable light.

~~~
yesimahuman
(poster here). Yea, usually we respond with a human in those situations.
Occasionally things get rough and we use the robot, but it's rare. I agree
it's not the best solution in many cases so we try to do it sparingly.

------
avitzurel
Very interesting read and very interesting solutions.

Github is under a lot of scrutiny right now, the community is waiting for the
response (which doesn't seem to be coming).

It's a good thing to see that you can work around some of the limitations and
that people are actually doing it successfully.

~~~
tcdent
Depending on how you look at it, it could be said that their 'response' has
been there all along via the API.

There is a vocal minority that is looking for more powerful tools to manage
their specific project's workflows, often related directly to the behavior of
their audience, which sounds like an obvious opportunity for custom tools (to
a software developer at least).

For many projects, the structure and interface third parties provide is almost
always worth leveraging. Get 99% of your product from day one and spend your
time hacking on the few additional features you may need.

------
tomcam
What a crazy notion. Instead of spending their energy campaigning against a
high-performance, free SCC and publishing platform, a team of capable
programmers... came up with programmatic solutions to their problems! Who'd've
thunk developers could kick ass instead of just chewing bubblegum (and posting
complaints)? Lovely post, thanks.

